# Why does he suck his bed?!



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I thought Dave had grown out of this!! 

But I came down the other morning and stood to make OH coffee and my foot was wet! 

Looked down at the huuuge soggy patch on the corner of the dogs bed!! :mad2:

It's not ripped, just very very soggy.

He doesn't do it every time, and sometimes its just a little bit.

But why does he do it?!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

My daughters dog used to lick cushions until they were soaking! I'd always thought it was coz he liked it, maybe your little one is the same. It's too easy to start worrying when they pick up strange habits. If he's a healthy dog, then I don't really think there is anything wrong.:lol:
But as always, if you think there could be a problem then ask your vet.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My mum's JRT is about 12 yearsold and he susks his blanket all the time. She has tried everything to get him to stop but nothing has stopped him.


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

Louie sucks on his bed, it helps him fall asleep 

Have a look on this site as there is lots of info as to why he may be doing it.
Dog Behaviour - Articles - Object Sucking in Dogs - an unexplained phenomenon


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Could be worse, Rupert bonks his bed sensless.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I think its a comfort thing - a bit like a child sucking their thumb.

My youngest bitch has a soft toy panda (the only soft toy she hasn't chewed up!!) and she still sucks its nose and paddles. I suppose it simulates her mother's teats.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

My dog sucks his blanket too (and he's 3) it's usually after meals or if he's really tired. I thought he'd grow out of it too but he isn't doing.


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Twiggy said:


> I think its a comfort thing - a bit like a child sucking their thumb.
> 
> My youngest bitch has a soft toy panda (the only soft toy she hasn't chewed up!!) and she still sucks its nose and paddles. I suppose it simulates her mother's teats.


Yip my Badger is exactly the same, he has a little soft husky toy and he sticks the whole face in his mouth and then sucks and paddles at it like he is trying to suckle, its a total comfort thing, he often falls asleep like that....
Awwww


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Lula loves to suck on my socks. She sneaks off with one into her bed and goes to sleep sucking on it.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Terrier Fan said:


> Louie sucks on his bed, it helps him fall asleep
> 
> Have a look on this site as there is lots of info as to why he may be doing it.
> Dog Behaviour - Articles - Object Sucking in Dogs - an unexplained phenomenon


Good link thank you


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

One of my dogs do this... and has done it from the day i picked her up from his breeder... and he is 2 years now and still doing it


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

maybe your belongings taste nice :lol:

Honestly I have no idea why they do it but it is sweet to watch


----------

